# short changed by a book ending.



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Anyone ever felt short changed by a book ending?

I finished a (fiction) book it has taken me AGES to read (due to time constraints) only to have the main character be executed even though he shouldnt have based on the amount of energy spent trying to overturn his conviction for murder as well as the evidence.....I know "life" isnt fair etc but I feel shortchanged especially as the last minute appeals took us up to almost the last page.

I felt very deflated!

Just wondered if anyone else gets annoyed like this?!


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Was it the new Jodi Picoult  Just finished that one myself, I didnt mind that one so much, but I thought the Pact was a cop out....

R
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

no its was a patterson one.

I had problems with a patricia cornwell one once that ended so fast I blinked and almost missed it.


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

LOL yes that can be frustrating. I found PS I love you like that, it took me ages to read, i really struggled to read it but all the good reviews kept me motivated to keep going then not much happened, nice story but quite boring then the ending wasnt what they were building it up to be. Its happened quite a few times its like the author is fed up writing and just ties it up. Also happened in eastenders with Danielle lol


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

DQ - I found that with all the cecillia ahern ones, not had a good one yet, I keep trying though   - not sure why!

EBW - must be a capital punishment theme going on at the moment then!


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

It annoys the life out of me!! but it also annoys me when films are the same No Country for Old Men - really ground my gears with the ending!

It makes me want to write the ending myself!

XXX


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Yes I get this too, the EE fiasco really annoyed me recently. I do love Jodi Piccoult & am reading a Change of Heart & find all her endings pretty good but sometimes I just feel really let down


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

PW - I just finished that one recently, think its one of her best....  I wasnt keen on the Amish one, or the Pact but the others are brill.


----------

